# Proviron, Proviron, and more Proviron!



## VictorZ06 (Oct 28, 2013)

Several months back I made a thread about my last program.  To make a long story short, I was using about 150mg of proviron ED.  I was running the following compounds:

Test (e & p)
NPP
Deca
Tren ace
Drol
Proviron
(w/ adex, aromasin, hcg, caber, clomid, etc)

(with slin/gh/igf)

I have run dozens of cycles in the past, and the last one I ran was by far the most impressive.  I've run the above cycle at least 5 times, but during this last run....I changed one thing.  Instead of running 50mg ED of Proviron, I ran 150mg ED.  At the end of the day when all was said and done, I saw a vast difference in vascularity.  I have lots of veins to begin with, but my body really did look like one big road map and my veins were all like tree trunks.  I was a lot harder and much drier than I was expecting and compared to the other times where I ran the same cycle (minus the extra proviron).

So I'm curious if anyone else here has ran a program using rather high doses of Proviron.  I have yet to see any negative sides from the stuff.  The only side effect I would experience on Proviron were more frequent and longer lasting erections.  I didn't mind....and my wife most certainly didn't either.  I have always loved the use of Proviron, and I have been using it in every program I have ran in the last 10 years or so.  I love the stuff 10X more after seeing the end results of my last run.

I'm curious if anyone else has experimented with Proviron at such high doses, if you have....please post your experiences.  I'm looking to see if anyone has ever had any negative side effects from this magnificent compound.  Thanks!




/V


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 28, 2013)

How is it on the hairline for you?  Did increasing the dosage that much increase any hair loss if you had any to begin with?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> How is it on the hairline for you?  Did increasing the dosage that much increase any hair loss if you had any to begin with?



Hairline didn't change.  When I'm off, I run 1mg of finesteride ED.  I don't use it when on as it will somewhat hinder my gains.  Shit works, I still have a thick head of hair after 20 years of rather heavy AAS use.



/V


----------



## Christsean (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes I take it at 100mg per day now. Like you said vascularity is sick. I'm hard all the time, in every way. Lol! I won't ever do a cycle without it. It made my tren blues disappear within a day. 

I brought it in mid cycle so I know how drastic it changed me. I love this stuff!!


----------



## pasamoto (Oct 29, 2013)

Not to change the topic of the thread but do you notice differant effects with masteron vs proviron at comparable doses?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm running proviron 100mg ED - enjoying it so far but it's early days. 

Sense of well-being is amazing, it would make a huge difference to tren for that reason alone.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm running proviron 100mg ED - enjoying it so far but it's early days.
> 
> Sense of well-being is amazing, it would make a huge difference to tren for that reason alone.



Proviron tames the tren beast without a doubt!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 29, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> Not to change the topic of the thread but do you notice differant effects with masteron vs proviron at comparable doses?



Yes.  They are two totally different animals that do in SOME ways work in a similar fashion.  But I would take proviron any day over mast.

Glad to see there are others using it at high doses.  Vascularity and hardness makes a world of difference.  The stuff also helps quite a bit for those who get a lot of water retention.  You shouldn't get water retention in the first place if you are running your AI correctly.  Shit really is the bomb!  Anyone else??  Anyone have any negative things to say about the compound?  Thanks again my fellow bros.




/V


----------



## oufinny (Oct 29, 2013)

I love the stuff and on this next run it may be the only oral I run actually, I do have some around but being non-methylated, no bad sides, no BP increases, helps with tren mood stabilization, it's going into the mix since this is round 1 with tren.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 29, 2013)

Christsean has me interested in trying it the way he's been talking it up recently. PSL is asking for suggestions on products to put on their seven day sale. I suggested proviron as one and if they do put it on sale then I just might have to take the opportunity to try it. Just saying.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 29, 2013)

I use it at 50 mg a day, I do like it a lot, but it does seem to raise my BP a bit so I limit my dose but wouldnt think of running without it. Great stuff !!


----------



## l69lou (Oct 29, 2013)

Victor I am going to start a simplier version of the run you just did next month . Test e & p , Npp, deca, proviron , aromasin , hcg and caber . I was wondering if you would break down your run for us . Thanks .


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 29, 2013)

l69lou said:


> Victor I am going to start a simplier version of the run you just did next month . Test e & p , Npp, deca, proviron , aromasin , hcg and caber . I was wondering if you would break down your run for us . Thanks .



Sure, but please....my doses are not common.  YOUR doses will probably be different than mine.

* Test E 1gr EW 1-14
* Test P 100mg ED 1-3 & 14-16
* NPP 100mg ED 1-3
* Deca 700mg EW 1-14
* Tren Ace 100mg ED 8-16
* Drol 100mg ED 1-6
* Proviron 150mg ED 1-14
* HCG 500iu 2X EW 2-16

*Clomid and aromasin for PCT.


I use adex DURING my cycle, and aromasin during PCT, others run aromasin the entire time.  I finish up my test E at week 14 and switch over to prop so I can jump into PCT quicker.  For those of you wondering why I stop deca at week 14, it's for the same reason why I stop the test E....to move into PCT quicker.  And I will state the obvious, I will start by using both test prop and test e because the prop starts working much faster, and I use it until the test E starts to really kick in.  Again, same with the deca & NPP.  I will start with both, and once the deca starts working, I'll cut the NPP.  I like to start and finish with SHORT esters, start so things start to begin working faster, and end so that I can jump into PCT quicker.  Longer esters have to clear your system before you can start a proper PCT.

My comments above are from my own personal experiences, and from the dictation of my blood work.  Many will argue that front-loading is not needed, and one should just wait for the compounds with longer esters to kick in.  Nothing wrong with that.  For those wondering about front loading, please check out this thread I made and take a look at the graph I attached to my post.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117173-frontloading-why-its-done.html


Again, my program above is rather complex and I would in no way suggest a novice user to experiment using so many compounds at such high doses.  Please keep in mind, I was also using my GH/slin/IGF protocol as well at the time.


Hope this info was of some help.




/V


----------



## Christsean (Oct 29, 2013)

Vic I remember back in early 2000 when front loading was popular. So was eq because it became available in 200mg for the first time. Some of these guys would laugh if they knew how much eq was pumped into my body the first week. Yow!!!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 29, 2013)

HUH ive always felt it for about 2 weeks then it was like i wasnt even taking it. Maybe I need to try the high dose approach.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> HUH ive always felt it for about 2 weeks then it was like i wasnt even taking it. Maybe I need to try the high dose approach.



My close friend that I train with have tried going with a high dose, and each and every one of them was more than satisfied.  

This compound is really very underrated, it has some magnificent properties.  I might just push it to 200mg on the next run....see what happens.  I just wanted to see if anyone else had any problems before I decide to do so.  I have been doing a lot of research, I actually started before I decided to take the plunge and run it at 150mg ED....and I have not found anything negative.  I may have a compounding pharmacy make me 100mg tabs out in Europe....just trying to do as much research as possible before I raise it another 50mg.



/V


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 29, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> My close friend that I train with have tried going with a high dose, and each and every one of them was more than satisfied.
> 
> This compound is really very underrated, it has some magnificent properties.  I might just push it to 200mg on the next run....see what happens.  I just wanted to see if anyone else had any problems before I decide to do so.  I have been doing a lot of research, I actually started before I decided to take the plunge and run it at 150mg ED....and I have not found anything negative.  I may have a compounding pharmacy make me 100mg tabs out in Europe....just trying to do as much research as possible before I raise it another 50mg.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Ive only ever run it at 50mg. Ill give it another go round. (as u well know hair and prostate main issues possible)


----------



## moodyman1 (Oct 29, 2013)

OK..so what is about proviron that increases vascularity??  Is it because it dries you out?? Couldn't you just increase your AI doasge and accomplish the same thing??


----------



## Christsean (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't answer why it increases vascularity, but I can tell you increasing your AI won't do it. Brother I just took my last 50mg dose before I go to the gym and within 30 minutes my forearms erupt.


----------



## l69lou (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Victor , helped alot ! I'm doing a kickstart with test p and npp just as you did and was why I wanted to see how you ran it . As far as the proviron I ran it at 50mg/day in the past and really didn't notice it . This time I figured I'd start at 75/day and go from there . Also how do you take proviron all at once dosing or throughout the day ?


----------



## Vision (Oct 29, 2013)

My favorite topic! 

Keep the feedback rolling boys!


Christsean said:


> Yes I take it at 100mg per day now. Like you said vascularity is sick. I'm hard all the time, in every way. Lol! I won't ever do a cycle without it. It made my tren blues disappear within a day.
> 
> I brought it in mid cycle so I know how drastic it changed me. I love this stuff!!



This compound should/always be a staple item in every cycle.. Without a doubt!


----------



## s2h (Oct 29, 2013)

proviron has been a stablemate of mine for a long time...i have BPH isssues related to estrogen...and a dose of proviron in the 50mg range always gets things "leveled" out hormone wise for me and i experience no BPH issues...unless..and this may or may not come into play for Victor if he goes up to 200mg ed...when the dosage of proviron gets to high i begin to experience BPH again..

There are some studies that indicate that DHT doesnt lower in men like testosterone does as we age..but that dht effects the cells in the prostate that cause BPH...

its totally trail and error...you will only know if you try..imo as one gets older a increased proviron or any dht dose could effect BPH...but its purely speculation and only the end user will know for sure...

solution=flomax...that will get a 98yr old man pissing like a fire hose...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

I couldn't get a clear shot of my veins but below is a pump achieved after 4 days carb depletion running proviron 100mg ED. 







This is 2.5 weeks into cycle - things are kicking well earlier than expected, and I'm feeling fkg great!


----------



## Hefe (Oct 30, 2013)

Proviron makes a very nice addition to almost every cycle. I first started using it alongside dbol (they work very well together) and now use it throughout every cycle. 

Only complaint is its hard on my prostate so I double up on my prostate support supps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

Found this interesting article by Anthony Robert on proviron, and the effect on muscle mass with HIIT exercise.

http://romanoroberts.com.mx/steroids-plus-high-intensity-interval-training-study/


----------



## Christsean (Dec 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Found this interesting article by Anthony Robert on proviron, and the effect on muscle mass with HIIT exercise.
> 
> Steroids plus High Intensity Aerobic Training (*Study) | Romano & Roberts



Sweet read Captn! You know I love my Proviron.


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 25, 2013)

i am a huge fan and always run in at 50mg a day on cycle or cruise..but i been hearing uppin it to 100 to 150mg a day is really worth it.  so i may have to try that


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

somewhat related but proviron calms the sherimonster as well


most chill I have ever been in my fucking life


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I couldn't get a clear shot of my veins but below is a pump achieved after 4 days carb depletion running proviron 100mg ED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





huge dude..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm using 200mg....going to run that for 16 weeks, ran 100 than 150 on my last run.  My arms all ready look like tree trunks and road maps.  Will I see a difference in 150mg vrs. 200mg?  Dono....I'll keep you guys posted.  I have NOTHING negative to say about this stuff....I wonder what 1/2g ED would do???  I have a fellow lab rat at one of my gyms....we were talking about high dose proviron and he said he would do it granted I give him the proviron.  I get the stuff dirt cheap, so I might just take him up on his offer.  What do you think 500mg ED would do??





/V


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn Vic!


----------



## mr.buffman (Dec 26, 2013)

Someone please pm a source!!! I want proviron!!!


----------



## TapDaddy (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow I am surprised by all the hype over such a weak drug. There are better and less expensive alternatives.


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 26, 2013)

might   give proviron a shot.   Hopefully works better than masteron,which does very little for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

TapDaddy said:


> Wow I am surprised by all the hype over such a weak drug. There are better and less expensive alternatives.



Once you've run legit proviron at the recommended dose you'll know why ppl love it


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 27, 2013)

Most the stuff I have read about proviron says it lowers sex drive. Is this true at higher doses or is it the other compounds that are helping sex drive


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 27, 2013)

dude your reading about the wrong thing proviron is well known to raise sex drive I like it but it makes my hair fall out bad I bought a lot of them bayer 25mg and they are really good.  just not willing to loose my hair for them. so now I am stuck with like 150 of them might just try 25mg a day see if I can get a little results while all so holding on to my hair.


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 27, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> dude your reading about the wrong thing proviron is well known to raise sex drive I like it but it makes my hair fall out bad I bought a lot of them bayer 25mg and they are really good.  just not willing to loose my hair for them. so now I am stuck with like 150 of them might just try 25mg a day see if I can get a little results while all so holding on to my hair.



So weird how articles claim the exact opposite. That happens way to often. Check out finesteride victor claims it works awesome for your hair


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Dec 27, 2013)

jlagrassa333 said:


> So weird how articles claim the exact opposite. That happens way to often. Check out finesteride victor claims it works awesome for your hair
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If you do run finesteride make sure you research it. I have seen that extended use can give you dick problems. Those Bayer are awesome tho!!!


----------



## jlagrassa333 (Dec 27, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> If you do run finesteride make sure you research it. I have seen that extended use can give you dick problems. Those Bayer are awesome tho!!!



tryin to do that right now. how long would i have to use for it to be effective in between cycles 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision (Dec 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Once you've run legit proviron at the recommended dose you'll know why ppl love it


This^


----------



## Christsean (Dec 28, 2013)

Vision said:


> This^



This and that up there ^^^^^


----------



## Vision (Dec 28, 2013)

Christsean my Brother... tell us about your exact hand experience using proviron after I suggested it, and how did it threat the exact symptoms you had in questions...


----------



## Christsean (Dec 28, 2013)

Vision said:


> Christsean my Brother... tell us about your exact hand experience using proviron after I suggested it, and how did it threat the exact symptoms you had in questions...



When Vision posted a thread discussing a side of steroids most don't address. Everybody likes to talk about how much muscle or vascular or hard a steroid will make you, but Vision spoke of the mental well being that Proviron exhibited in test subjects. This was right on time for me. I had ordered some about a week earlier and it came in the next day after Visions post. I was going into my third week of tren e and was experiencing major mental mood swings and mind depression.  Tren affects me harshly mentally so when it arrived I took 150mgs right of the top. Within hours my mood began to stabilize and over the course of a couple of days went from blues to one of confidence and well being. The obvious effects of Proviron as a steroid are as advertised, but the fact that it can make something like tren side effects all but d disappear make this a miracle drug. Of course not everyone reacts the same, but Proviron is definitely worth giving a shot if you want to counter dinner of the mental sides of tren.


----------



## Vision (Dec 28, 2013)

excellent.. Hearing such feedback as this has me confident enough that people will do more research into compounds prior to taking them..
After you have gone vocal with your exact trial run on proviron, I've seen nothing but more posts backed with stellar feedback... 

This should always be a stable item in everyones cycle.. hands down!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 28, 2013)

Agreed. I see more and more people who I consider knowledgeable, conscientious veterans promoting Proviron. I know I am a believer.


----------

